# Mini Maglite LED 2xAA: how do I get the emitter out?



## midtempo (Oct 6, 2009)

I just joined the Candlepower Forums today. I am frustrated with my MiniMag LED 2xAA light because it shuts off the power too early. Specifically, it doesn't work well with NiMH rechargeables: when each battery reaches 1.27 volts, it suddenly shuts off without warning and won't run anymore!

This light seems to be made for alkaline batteries. When an alkaline battery goes down to 1.27 V it is dead, but for NiNH rechargeables, it is still overcharged and nowhere near dead. (NiMH AA rechargeables are rated to operate at 1.2V, of course.) I use my Minimag for biking at night and for poking around in the basement, so I use it a lot and will _not_ go to alkaline batteries. I am considering just buying a new light - a Fenix light if I have to, but there are some cheaper alternatives at DealExtreme and some lights there are are well-made enough for high vibration conditions such as on a bicycle, according to some reviewers.

However, this Minimag light is very well-built - it is sturdy, I prefer the screw-on mechanism to turn on/off (seems more reliable than a "clicky"), batteries do not rattle around, has an adjustable beam, and operates in a "candle mode" with the flashlight head acting as a base. I found this candle mode excellent when I went camping! Other lights in this price range ($23 or so) don't have the combination of these great features, although they will typically work with rechargeables better than this Maglite.

But is it possible to remove the emitter so that I can replace it with my own emitter, one that will tolerate the lower voltage of NiMH rechargeables? I have tried forcing out the emitter but I can't get it out no matter what I've tried. I see other people here have modified their Maglite LED's. How exactly have other people got the emitter out to replace it with a different one? I tried unscrewing the emitter out, but that but didn't work for me - it just kept rotating without coming out. If I push it really hard enough with a screwdriver, will it pop out? I don't want to break anything but since I'm considering just buying a new light that will cooperate with NiMH batteries, I will try that as a last resort if other people say it works.

[EDIT: I meant I want to remove the entire emitter/regulator/heat sink module, _not_ just the emitter. Apparently the emitter can just pry right off and is easily accessible]

Thanks for your help.


----------



## midtempo (Oct 7, 2009)

Whew - it seems that no one is viewing my thread because it was my first post and a moderator had to approve it. By the time it got posted, it got buried down the page and got few views. Anyone have an answer on how to get the emitter module out of this flashlight?


----------



## Hill (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm doing the same thing. You can do a search for mini mag led here and should find your answer. Some links are here and here

Basically, you have to pull the emitter straight out using needle nose pliers. Then, the driver pill has to be pushed down through the bottom I think. I managed to get it out without damaging the driver, but do remember some plastic retaining ring I had to break.

If you want, you can simply replace the old emitter with a new SSC P4. Problem is, it will not have adequate heatsinking and will thus get dimmer as it heats up. Best bet is to replace both emitter, add heatsinking and better driver.

good luck,
Hill


----------



## midtempo (Oct 7, 2009)

Actually yeah, I want to replace the whole emitter module, not just the emitter. It's really the voltage regulator (or is it current regulator?) that is giving me the problem, not the emitter. The regulator is shutting off the light way too early before the batteries are discharged (in fact, for NiMH, these batteries are still fully charged when it shuts off).

Neither of those links actually describe how to get the module out. I should have been more clear that's I'm trying to replace the entire module, not just the emitter. I'm sure enough force will get it out somehow, but boy is it lodged in there! And I did a search for MiniMag LED, but what turns up is almost strictly ways to modify the old Minimags that come with the bulbs, not with the LED.

Any recommendations for drop-in modules to use that can take 2 AA NiMH batteries and have only one mode? Any other advice on how to get Mag's module out?


----------



## Black Rose (Oct 7, 2009)

Replacing the driver is going to be the harder part of the puzzle.

Once you get it all apart, you'll see that the driver is a unique design (basically a vertical rectangle versus the normal round horizontal).

I have a dead 2xAA MagLED that I've wanted to mod with new driver and LED, but all of the driver/sandwhich modules seem to be made for modding 2xAA incan minimags.


----------



## Hill (Oct 7, 2009)

Try this OFC heatsink module form user mariposaoyako

They are only $9 shipped.


----------



## Swordforthelord (Oct 8, 2009)

Which Minimag LED do you have, the original or the multimode rebel? I currently EDC the rebel version with rechargeables in it and I went for 6 weeks before I needed to recharge them. You may just have a defective one and they have a lifetime warranty in the states.


----------



## stinky (Oct 8, 2009)

Hill said:


> Try this OFC heatsink module form user mariposaoyako
> 
> They are only $9 shipped.




I just bought some. Beautiful work.


----------



## sunny_nites (Mar 27, 2010)

Just in case your interested in staying with the stock Min Mag:

I did some current measurements with my new LED Mini Mag on high using three different types of batteries:

Alkaline = .51 ma
NiMH = .45 ma
NiZN = .6 ma

The NiZN batteries are appear much brighter than either of the other batteries as well. 

I been using the NiZns for a short time, so I can't say if they last as well as Enerloops or not yet. They look promising though.


----------

